# RGK Detailing -Audi S3 New car preparation - Carlisle



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*​Professional Car Detailing, and Paintwork correction in Scotland, 07500903249, 
​Cquartz approved detailer​
The owner of this new model Audi S3 contacted me to have his new car prepared at the supplying dealership, he wanted the car to have the best possible start to life, by being professionally prepared and durable protection applied from the offset, I was asked if I would travel to the dealership in Carlisle to carry out the work, since Carlisle is a little over an hours drive from my workshop then

The dealerships valeters were instructed not to touch the car, as the owner is aware that their rushed techniques usually result in more harm being caused to the cars bodywork, whilst I was at the dealership I observed new cars being prepared in under 40 minutes, which is certainly not enough time to ensure a quality level of finish.

My own process took ten hours, and the owners protection product of choice was Polish Angel Cosmic, a durable coating which will protect the paintwork for up to 12 months, no defect removal was required at all, just thorough cleansing and a light machine polish to enhance the gloss of the paintwork, before the coating could be applied, the car was then parked up pride of place in the showroom ready for the owner to collect the following day.

On arrival the car had not only covered 18 miles, but also 1000 via railway and ferry from the factory in Germany, as a result the car was filthy, and like many new cars, covered in iron particles from the journey via railway, the car was treated to my usual thorough wash and decontamination process, involving a pre soak in degreaser, followed a lengthy power rinse, safe wash using two buckets and a plush wash mitt, the iron particles were dissolved and removed with a fallout remover, followed by a final snow foam pre soak and rinse before being moved indoors for polishing and sealant application.























































The paintwork was then cleansed by machine, to ensure a clean level base ready for the sealant to be applied.
































































The B pillars were also polished to remove any marks.










Following the polishing and cleansing of the paintwork Polish Angel Cosmic was then applied, two coats are applied to provide an even durable layer.



















Carpro DLUX applied to the wheels.










Carpro DLUX applied to all unpainted and rubber trim, for long lasting protection.



















And the finished shots, taken inside the showroom.


















































































Thanks for reading

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work as usual Rich. The motor really stands out in that showroom beside the other cars due to the flawless finish. :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

As said stunning work. Car looks lovelly. Only problem is now that when people walk in that showroom and see it looking like that they will expect their car to have that finish when they buy a car. They could get a shock instead


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers guys,

A few members of the sales also admitted that they noticed a difference in the finish compared the other new cars they are used to seeing parked in the showroom, as a result there is a good chance I will be back down to the dealership in the future.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

its worth pointing out that the valeters at the dealership are not bad guys at all and understand the standard of work they turn isn't as high as it could, they just don't get paid enough per car to justify spending the extra time prepping cars to a higher standard.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks great. :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice work indeed, great results. Always good to see a local car on the internets. I hope the guys round back picked up a few things from you.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Amazing work as per usual! Nice job!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great work and top job


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Rgk Detailing said:


> , they just don't get paid enough per car to justify spending the extra time prepping cars to a higher standard.


So they are payed per car not an hourly rate?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice as normal Rich:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

enc said:


> So they are payed per car not an hourly rate?


Thats right, they are paid a very small amount per car.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Thats right, they are paid a very small amount per car.


I worked at the garage next door years ago and was paid hourly on minimum wage. 
It sucked.


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks cracking - I wonder if any other customer's saw the difference between the this and the other cars!

Do you know what colour this is. I'm just speccing up an Audi and I'm getting confused between all of their greys!


----------



## Alan Partridge (Mar 21, 2011)

enc said:


> So they are payed per car not an hourly rate?


The valeters up there are sub-contracted through AutoClenz. I was talking to one of them the other week and he was getting sent up there from Preston five/six days a week which is crazy. I'm sure he said he only got £5 per car for a service wash (wheels, wash, windows, quick hoover) or £9 for a new prep/valet - hence the rush.

Cracking job, really stands out in the showroom.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice shine and reflections.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work and beautiful car


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guy's 



738ALR said:


> Looks cracking - I wonder if any other customer's saw the difference between the this and the other cars!
> 
> Do you know what colour this is. I'm just speccing up an Audi and I'm getting confused between all of their greys!


*This S3 is Daytona Grey, you're certainly spoilt for choice with Audi when it comes to picking a colour lol

Richard*


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Love the front end of the new S3 and those seats look amazing. Not a big fan of the wheels, look a little standard instead of being abit special/sportier


----------



## colin_l (May 18, 2011)

top job


----------

